# How Do You Attach Moss to Driftwood/Rocks?



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

How Do You Attach Moss to Driftwood/Rocks? Is there anything I can buy to help attach these guys? I saw some pretty cool amano tanks and I thought i should give it a shot


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Fishing line, zip ties, mesh, hair nets, rubber bands, cotton thread.....just make sure it's nothing that will leach dyes/chemicals into the tank.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

ameekplec has listed most of the ways to attach Java Moss (as well as any other plant) to driftwood and/or rocks.

You can also use cyanoacrylate glues, though I prefer black cotton thread.


----------



## will_abs (Jul 26, 2009)

*How do you attach moss to Driftwood/Rocks?*

I've had much success with fine fish line. Just a word of caution, don't leave too much gap between the fish line and the driftwood for fish to get stuck into.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

go with a clear fishing line would be the best choice with driftwood. For rocks this would work also, but if you have round river rocks, you might want to look into getting some sort of water safe adhesive so that the fishing line doesnt slide on the rock.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks for the replies, they were very helpful


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> How Do You Attach Moss to Driftwood/Rocks? Is there anything I can buy to help attach these guys? I saw some pretty cool amano tanks and I thought i should give it a shot


What I used was what was already around the house. I used the string that was chain stitched to rice bags. It's a little thinner then the chefs string they use in the kitchen. Over time the moss will cover up the string and the string will decompose away.

As already mentioned about being too loose on the string that fish can get attached on also if you tie too tight you may cut off that segment of the moss or plants. Tho given this is moss I think each strand can keep on living kinda like if a earth worm for cut in half or something IIRC.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I take my wood out and attach the plant by tying thin cotton threads. I prefer cotton thread or very fine string to anything plastic since it will decompose faster than plastic.

W


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Super glue works great too ... non toxic ... and easy to use if you get the gel kind. Just don't over do it cause it turns white under water and is very visible.

Harry


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks everyone for the tips.

for the driftwood i plan to use just fishing line

but for the rocks i plan to cut out mesh and use aquarium adhesive to glue the mesh on so that the moss can grow easily on the rock...hopefully


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> thanks everyone for the tips.
> 
> for the driftwood i plan to use just fishing line
> 
> but for the rocks i plan to cut out mesh and use aquarium adhesive to glue the mesh on so that the moss can grow easily on the rock...hopefully


Use the ginger or garlic mesh bags. Don't buy any mesh for this. Works great. Overtime the white will build up beneficial cultures on it and look a little brown fuzzy on it which will blend into the tank (unless you got rainbow/neon gravel).


----------

